# Bolt DQ'd



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't believe they disqualify you with only one false start nowadays. Sucks to win the gold when you know you only won it because the fastest man on planet got disqualified. 



> The only way to keep Usain Bolt from dominating the 2011 World Championships would be to disqualify him, and that’s exactly what happened on Sunday.
> 
> After Bolt destroyed in his preliminary bracket, the only thing standing in the way was the finals of the world championships, and the competition wasn’t nearly fierce enough to pose a real threat to Bolt.
> 
> ...


----------

